# Metal shed



## Shiane (May 21, 2007)

We have a metal shed that is in great condition except that it has 
rusted (even though we painted it when new!). What can we use to get 
rid of the rust or prepare it for painting again? We also thought 
about covering the shed (after fixing the rust problem) with vinyl 
siding, what do you think?
Thanks!

Shiane


----------



## CraigFL (May 21, 2007)

I'm  believer in POR-15 if you want to just paint the surface--  
http://www.por15.com/

You will need to topcoat the surface to protect against UV.


----------

